# That was easy



## jeff92k7 (Jan 18, 2006)

First off, thanks to Weaknees and Hinsdale for putting out such great instrcutions.

I finally took the plunge and upgraded my SA series 2 hard drive on Friday night. I pulled the 80GB from my R10 (a WD Caviar drive BTW) and stuck it in my pc and ran the mfstools to back it up. Then I pulled the 40GB (Maxtor quckview) from my 540040 and stuck it in the computer and backed it up. Then, with both drives in the computer, I ran the mfstools to copy the 40GB drive to the 80GB drive while keeping all programs (about 2/3 full). The copy ran perfectly fine and only took about 30 minutes. I was very surprised. I figured that with all the recordings it would take between two and three hours. I then adjusted the jumpers accordingly and put the 80GB drive in the 540 tivo and booted it up.

Uh Oh...it won't get off the "welcome, powering up" screen. "Crap," I thought. "It must've screwed something up...that's why it didn't take very long." I then opened up the 540 again and checked the drive, yep the jumper is set to master, why won't it work....

Wait a minute, this drive has two jumper settings for master. One for master with slave and one for master stand alone. Stupid me. <bangs head on wall> In my excitement, I put it on the wrong master setting. A quick jumper change and I put the 540 back together.

Yay...It works. And all my programs and settings are there. I check the recording quality page and it shows lots more space. YAY!!!!

Altogether, the backups and upgrades took about 2 hours from when I disconnected the first tivo to when my upgraded tivo was working again. It would have taken about 30 minutes less had I taken the extra five seconds to properly read the jumper label.

Now to decide whether to keep the Maxtor 40GB as a backup in a closet or to stick it in my PC for more storage space. I'm leaning towards using it in the PC. I've heard stories about hard drives that become unusable if they sit around for a long time. Something about parts inside sticking and failing to spin up properly once power is finally restored or similar. Not much point in saving a drive for a backup if it won't work when I pull it out of the closet. Better to save the compressed backup file on a CDR and restore it to a working drive if it's needed.

Jeff


----------

